# Upgrading Cabinet after a very long time



## kartikoli (Feb 25, 2021)

Its time to say goodbye to my old NZXT Tempest so need suggestions for new one. It will be mostly for my Work PC but I do game occasionally. Currently I have 4 Hard disks and a SSD but would like to reduce those in near future.

Budget around 5k but can increase if needed. Also how reliable it is to buy heavy items like cabinet online?


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 25, 2021)

*www.amazon.in/Antec-Mid-Tower-Cabi...ords=antec+cabinet&qid=1614257913&sr=8-2&th=1

*www.amazon.in/Corsair-Carbide-CC-9...hild=1&keywords=spec+01&qid=1614258203&sr=8-1


Most entry level cabinets available today dont support more than 1-2 HDDs,so if you are planning to use 4 hdds+SSD then you will have no choice but to opt for the 2nd case that i have listed above ie Corsair Spec 01.Apart from that,most other cases available from other brands(and even corsair itself) can't accommodate that many Hdds and SSD at the same time.

Spec 01 has room for 4 hdds,i am sure with some adjustments you can install a 2.5 inch SSD into it as well(if you plan on using up all the available 3.5 inch trays)somewhere else in the case,perhaps inside the 5.25 inch drive bay if you are not going to put any optical drive in it.


----------



## kartikoli (Feb 26, 2021)

How reliable are fast are these external drives, I can buy one and attach to the back usb 3.0 panel and let it be there, use it like internal drive. This way we can get rid of all these internal drives and keep SSD and max 1-2 internal drive. That will probably open lot more options for me?

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## chetansha (Feb 26, 2021)

kartikoli said:


> How reliable are fast are these external drives, I can buy one and attach to the back usb 3.0 panel and let it be there, use it like internal drive. This way we can get rid of all these internal drives and keep SSD and max 1-2 internal drive. That will probably open lot more options for me?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 Pro using Tapatalk


It would be better if you bought a high capacity ext drive and chucked it for internal use. See the thread on TE

Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 26, 2021)

Better buy a large capacity int hdd, and dump all the contents of your current hdds to it and use it as your primary drive. 

Regarding reliability, its very hard to make an estimate as hdds these days barely last more than 3-5 years. Ssds comparatively have a lower chance of failure as they have no moving parts.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 26, 2021)

Most cases don't support over 2 3.5" HDDs these days, as mentioned earlier. So be careful.

Other than Corsair SPEC 01 mentioned earlier, I could find Corsair 100R. Unless it has some high-performance components, both should be sufficient with some extra fans.


----------



## kartikoli (Feb 27, 2021)

Thanks, actually the data I have is scattered in drives and those are useless for me so i will buy a new drive and that will make total 3 drives so now I should have better options available.
2 HD+ 1 SSD


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 27, 2021)

kartikoli said:


> Thanks, actually the data I have is scattered in drives and those are useless for me so i will buy a new drive and that will make total 3 drives so now I should have better options available.
> 2 HD+ 1 SSD


2x 3.5" HDD + 4x 2.5" SSD/HDD is possible in a lot of cases.

If you want great airflow & plan to get or have high performance parts, Lian Li 215 is a great choice for 6k. But it has just 2x 2.5" drive slots. Another good option is Deelcool Mattrexx 55 Mesh 4F for 5.5k. For something under 5k, MSI MAG Forge 100M is good for 4.6k or so.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 27, 2021)

how are the chiptronex and ant e-sports cabinets?I am quite interested in them personally as i have been thinking of buying a cheaper cabinet to replace an existing one of one of my older pcs.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 27, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> how are the chiptronex and ant e-sports cabinets?I am quite interested in them personally as i have been thinking of buying a cheaper cabinet to replace an existing one of one of my older pcs.


Some models seem fine on paper, like ICE 511MT.


----------



## kartikoli (Feb 28, 2021)

Great, will take a look. I think wise choice will be to look for good airflow even though this PC will be in an AC room but temp in Lucknow goes to 40+ Celcius also during the powercut AC will be off.

Regarding cheap cases a local guy told me to look for fingers cabinet as those are pretty common in local builds 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 28, 2021)

kartikoli said:


> Great, will take a look. I think wise choice will be to look for good airflow even though this PC will be in an AC room but temp in Lucknow goes to 40+ Celcius also during the powercut AC will be off.
> 
> Regarding cheap cases a local guy told me to look for fingers cabinet as those are pretty common in local builds
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 Pro using Tapatalk


Never heard of it. Zebronics & mars were some cheap cabinets I heard of, will prefer Zeb for like 2k cases.


----------



## kartikoli (Feb 28, 2021)

Lian Li 215 looks great, now I need to start exploring my options for external HD so before making any changes I an not stuck with too many HD's


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 28, 2021)

Lian li 215 indeed does look great,and its not that expensive either,but it seems it comes with 2x 200MM fans pre-installed.How long are these fans expected to last?Are they easily replaceable in the event one or both of them fail after operating for some time?Afaik 200 mm fans aren't as widely available as the more common (and cheaper) 120 mm fans.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 28, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> Lian li 215 indeed does look great,and its not that expensive either,but it seems it comes with 2x 200MM fans pre-installed.How long are these fans expected to last?Are they easily replaceable in the event one or both of them fail after operating for some time?Afaik 200 mm fans aren't as widely available as the more common (and cheaper) 120 mm fans.


They should last well, IMO. Yes, you can replace them with other 200mm, 140mm or 120mm. You can even mount an AIO behind those 200mm fans but GamersNexus says that its not a good idea. Check his review.


----------

